# Trainer in Kansas City Area



## KSdogowner

Does anybody on this board know of a good Dog Trainer in the Kansas City area?


----------



## 4TheDawgies

What are you looking for help training?


----------



## KSdogowner

4TheDawgies said:


> What are you looking for help training?


I need some help with Sophie. I don't want her to turn into an anti-social dog (with other dogs). About 2 years ago I fostered several dogs and she never had a problem with any dogs coming into the house but something changed and I am not sure what I or my family did to cause this change. She is now dog aggressive. When we encounter other dogs during our hikes, she will bark incessantly and lunge toward the dogs and try to bite them. I know this is not play. I have been working with her on getting her focus off of the other dogs and on to me but it is not working. So, obviously, I am doing something wrong. She is otherwise obedient, has great recall off leash when no other animal is around except my other two dogs of course. She will sitz and platz and wait (bleib) without a problem. She is not aggressive in any other manner....never fights with my other two dogs, etc. I am at a loss and need some extra help.


----------



## KSdogowner

4TheDawgies said:


> What are you looking for help training?


For some reason my private messaging does not work. I replied to your pm twice but it doesn't show my comment at all so I assume it did not go through. Did you get it?


----------



## 4TheDawgies

KSdogowner said:


> For some reason my private messaging does not work. I replied to your pm twice but it doesn't show my comment at all so I assume it did not go through. Did you get it?


I did I wasn't at the computer when you replied. I sent a PM back


----------



## KSdogowner

*Sophie's Evaluation*

So I had the meeting with the trainer this morning and it turns out that the issues are fixable. What a relief!!! We will be working on focus work to teach Sophie to focus on me regardless of what is going on around her. I am very excited. Thanks Maris.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

KSdogowner said:


> So I had the meeting with the trainer this morning and it turns out that the issues are fixable. What a relief!!! We will be working on focus work to teach Sophie to focus on me regardless of what is going on around her. I am very excited. Thanks Maris.


You're very welcome


----------



## KSdogowner

Had our first session with the trainer today and Sophie did awesome!!! We are working on her becoming desensitized to the presence of other dogs around her. So, I found out that MY response to the other dogs while out and about with Sophie keyed Sophie to response inappropriately. So I guess, that means that both, Sophie and I are being trained LOL. Love Maris and Nina her companion dog. We should nip this issue in the bud within 5 sessions...YEAH and then hopefully on to CGC and on to ...let's see what Sophie's potential is. .....at least that's the plan. Wish us success!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Great Job today Elvi! 
You are a great dog owner and have a lot of potential and are a quick study! You will get there! 
Nina says thank you for the cookies!


----------



## KSdogowner

4TheDawgies said:


> Great Job today Elvi!
> You are a great dog owner and have a lot of potential and are a quick study! You will get there!
> Nina says thank you for the cookies!


Funny, I didn't realize about the porch light. When I went back inside to get the treats I fumbled around trying to find the right light switch but kept on turning on/off/on/off the outside one. Just wanted to reassure you that was NOT morse code and no, I didn't lose my mind , RFLOL. 

I'll keep posting our progress as we go along in case somebody can learn from our experience. If anything...it may get entertaining at times knowing Sophie LOL.


----------



## KSdogowner

So, I have been applying NILIF and working on focus at every opportunity. The challenge was to work with Sophie on focus while passing other dogs (safe distance of course) but that opportunity has not presented itself much. I am very careful to not set her up for failure by putting her into a overstimulated situation. However, when we had our session with the trainer (Maris) today, I was amazed at how well Sophie was doing. Maris brought her companion dog Havoc a handsome red/black GSD. We tested the following today:

Behavior with Havoc approaching
Behavior with Havoc being in close proximity
Behavior with Havoc playing with Maris (trainer)
Parallel walking with Havoc ..same direction but a small distance. 

Sophie performed exemplary. I am beyond proud of her. There were no issues of aggression. We had a few bark here and there but that was more of a "I want to play with that other dog" bark. There was some pulling on the leash but that was my fault...was fidgeting with the treats and needed a third arm LOL. The pulling was very, very minimal and she responded quickly after the correction. 

I don't know if anybody else is reading this but if so, I want you to know that NILIF WORKS. Another thing I am learning here is that our voices do not HAVE to be strict or authoritative sounding. Sophie responds much much better to my commands with a friendly voice. Well, yes, I am in training, too :wild:

Exercise for this coming week. Not overstimulate Sophie by constantly chatting with her so she can pick out the "special" voice commands. Too much chatter can wash out the potential of the commands. So, in other words, Elvi shut up more!! RFLOL

Anyway, I really am hoping somebody can benefit from these reports.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

KSdogowner said:


> So, I have been applying NILIF and working on focus at every opportunity. The challenge was to work with Sophie on focus while passing other dogs (safe distance of course) but that opportunity has not presented itself much. I am very careful to not set her up for failure by putting her into a overstimulated situation. However, when we had our session with the trainer (Maris) today, I was amazed at how well Sophie was doing. Maris brought her companion dog Havoc a handsome red/black GSD. We tested the following today:
> 
> Behavior with Havoc approaching
> Behavior with Havoc being in close proximity
> Behavior with Havoc playing with Maris (trainer)
> Parallel walking with Havoc ..same direction but a small distance.
> 
> Sophie performed exemplary. I am beyond proud of her. There were no issues of aggression. We had a few bark here and there but that was more of a "I want to play with that other dog" bark. There was some pulling on the leash but that was my fault...was fidgeting with the treats and needed a third arm LOL. The pulling was very, very minimal and she responded quickly after the correction.
> 
> I don't know if anybody else is reading this but if so, I want you to know that NILIF WORKS. Another thing I am learning here is that our voices do not HAVE to be strict or authoritative sounding. Sophie responds much much better to my commands with a friendly voice. Well, yes, I am in training, too :wild:
> 
> Exercise for this coming week. Not overstimulate Sophie by constantly chatting with her so she can pick out the "special" voice commands. Too much chatter can wash out the potential of the commands. So, in other words, Elvi shut up more!! RFLOL
> 
> Anyway, I really am hoping somebody can benefit from these reports.


you guys did REALLY WELL today! I can really tell you guys have been doing your homework and I am so proud of you two!! Keep up the great work Elvi!


----------



## KSdogowner

4TheDawgies said:


> you guys did REALLY WELL today! I can really tell you guys have been doing your homework and I am so proud of you two!! Keep up the great work Elvi!


Thanks. I am glad I finally found the right trainer. So kudos to you and your canine companions Nina and Havoc. 
:doggieplayball:


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

I've been taking our puppy to Maris' puppy class. She's a wonderful trainer. Razzle is learning quickly and gaining confidence. Definitely looking forward to more advanced training.

Molly


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Razzle J.Dazzle said:


> I've been taking our puppy to Maris' puppy class. She's a wonderful trainer. Razzle is learning quickly and gaining confidence. Definitely looking forward to more advanced training.
> 
> Molly


Glad to see you on here Molly! You will learn lots just by reading these threads  
You and Razzle are doing so well in the class!


----------



## vickip9

KSdogowner said:


> Does anybody on this board know of a good Dog Trainer in the Kansas City area?


 
I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you could tell me who the trainer was that you used in the KC area. I am looking for one and I live in Overland Park, but am willing to travel anywhere in the KC metro area and beyond. 


Thanks!!

Vicki


----------



## KSdogowner

vickip9 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you could tell me who the trainer was that you used in the KC area. I am looking for one and I live in Overland Park, but am willing to travel anywhere in the KC metro area and beyond.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, I sent you a pm.


----------



## frillint1

I am also curious as to you used as your trainer?


----------



## KSdogowner

frillint1 said:


> I am also curious as to you used as your trainer?


Frillint1 I used *4TheDawgies. *She is a member here. If you scroll down you will see her post and will be able to pm her if you are looking for a trainer in the KC area.


----------



## frillint1

I have pmed her no answer yet. Does she have a website?


----------



## KSdogowner

frillint1 said:


> I have pmed her no answer yet. Does she have a website?


Yes, she does but I don't have the link any longer. I am sure she will respond to you as soon as she can.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I got her message and we've been chatting. Thanks so much Elvi!

for anyone reading this, IDK the rules on posting my website. But if anyone is interested in training you can PM me  thanks


----------

